# no snow - try skiing....



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought this was the best section to post as it involves two great jigs.

I wanted to use up some of my accumulated scrap timber.

I cut some pieces to rough size and glued a number of pieces together.

I purchased a sheet of melamine finished chipboard to use as a flat, even base for the skis.

Used the ski jig to flatten the pieces and then used an Oak Park template to cut an ellipse. 

I used a 1" CMT cutter to flatten the boards and then used the cutter with a Makita 40mm guide bushing and Oak Park oval template to make the bowl.

The template was 7 1/4" x 5".

Now to calculate what size plug to use to cut the outside of the bowl.


I also have to explain to SWMBO why her chores are not getting done.....VBG.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

James
Looks really nice. Great photos along the way. The photos make it much easier to follow along. Great job. Thank you. Understand a few things more clearly now.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

But Jim, you didn't tell us what you are making ......

Question tho - don't you get significant router droop, twist and bounce with that wide sled? 

Good luck with SWMBO - mine understands when I do an occasional project just for her


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> I thought this was the best section to post as it involves two great jigs.
> 
> I wanted to use up some of my accumulated scrap timber.
> 
> ...


James, so far so good. The plug should be a nice tight fit into the bowl, then either the bit or template guide needs to be such that the resulting offset represents the wall thickness. So, if you keep to the 40mm guide and reduce the bit to 20mm you will have an offset of 10mm, a suitable wall thickness. Take another look at this project to refresh you mind.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Harry I downloaded your PDF twice and both times it refuses to open with a "file damaged" message, so is that file OK or not, I will try again later. NGM.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I just did and it works just fine for me..


===


neville9999 said:


> Harry I downloaded your PDF twice and both times it refuses to open with a "file damaged" message, so is that file OK or not, I will try again later. NGM.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

neville9999 said:


> Harry I downloaded your PDF twice and both times it refuses to open with a "file damaged" message, so is that file OK or not, I will try again later. NGM.


Works OK for me, Neville.

What browser are you using? Also, just to be sure, update to the latest version of Adobe reader.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

IC31 said:


> But Jim, (1) you didn't tell us what you are making ......
> 
> (2) Question tho - don't you get _significant_ router droop, twist and bounce with that wide sled?
> 
> Good luck with SWMBO - mine understands when I do an occasional project just for her


 (1) I used a 1" CMT cutter to flatten the boards and then used the cutter with a Makita 40mm guide bushing and Oak Park oval template to make the bowl. (Hope it turns out to be an oval bowl..........)

(2). No, the _manufacturer_ used the right sized rods....VBG. [the skis were a gift from Harrysin].


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> James, so far so good. The plug should be a nice tight fit into the bowl, then either the bit or template guide needs to be such that the resulting offset represents the wall thickness. So, if you keep to the 40mm guide and reduce the bit to 20mm you will have an offset of 10mm, a suitable wall thickness. Take another look at this project to refresh you mind.


Thanks Harry.

Cutting an oval plug will be the tricky part. I think I will be able to do that. Today will tell.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Thanks Harry.
> 
> Cutting an oval plug will be the tricky part. I think I will be able to do that. Today will tell.


Simply place a sheet of paper on top of the routed oval and rub a dirty finger around the top, after which cut out around the clear mark and stick it onto a piece of wood followed by cutting on the band or jig saw, leaving a tiny amount of waste to allow for sanding to a perfect fit as a plug.
You could of course have used a different bit and guide to have left a greater distance from the edge of the template and then changed guide and bit to rout the wall leaving a thickness of around 10mm, in other words, no plug required. My best advice for the future James is to make your own templates based on the bits and guides that you wan't to use. For ellipses you can find suitable MDF cut-outs in hobby shops or make an adjustable jig, many of which have been posted on the forum but easily found with a Google search. 
Keep at it James, the end result is well worth the effort.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Harry.

I had some fun today cutting ovals of various sizes and ended up with a close fitting plug.

Then the ooops moment....

I will post some pictures tomorrow....


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Works OK for me, Neville.
> 
> What browser are you using? Also, just to be sure, update to the latest version of Adobe reader.


James I use "Chrome" and tonight I downloaded the PDF again and again it is "file damaged and wont open" most PDF's I grab open OK but occasionally I get one that won't open up and run so as it works OK for you then I will have a look at my Adobe Reader. NGM


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*oooppss...*

Day 2 of the skiing lesson.

I spent some time making a plug using the router and template guides. It was a long but enjoyable process.

Next one will be made using Harry's method.

I wanted to make a good plug so that I had a matched set for any further dishes I wanted to make using that template.

The "oopps' moment came when I set the plug into the dish and went to route the outside edge. 

The plug must not have been level or the template guide was 'slightly' too high.

I solved the problem by removing the template guide and then planning the dish down to the level of the mistake.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good James and thanks for the pics and posts...... I thought I was the only one with "oops moments" :yes4: ...... unfortunately a lot of mine are followed by DOH!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

You did a fine job,see below, you will see one more way.I got so much FLACK from Harry and T.Tom about the way I did it ,I only took some pictures how I did it with guides and off set rings..

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/14406-more-ovals.html


jw2170 said:


> Day 2 of the skiing lesson.
> 
> ==
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> You did a fine job,see below, you will see one more way.I got so much FLACK from Harry and T.Tom about the way I did it ,I only took some pictures how I did it with guides and off set rings..
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/14406-more-ovals.html



Thanks, BJ.

I have subscribed to your post and will study it in detail.

Your input is always welcome.......

We haven't seen a game of ping/pong for a while now.........

PS. another task is to make some doughnuts..... I cut a large oval with the Rockler jig to use as a template. [must check to see what they claim as the minimum size, as mine was rather large].


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> You did a fine job,see below, you will see one more way.I got so much FLACK from Harry and T.Tom about the way I did it ,I only took some pictures how I did it with guides and off set rings..
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/14406-more-ovals.html


Bob, you do me a grave injustice, this is what I posted:

A first class job BJ, I think that he who looks in every day will be quite surprised! One thing does puzzle me, there appears to be three different ones, the last one not being made from a single piece. Am I correct in thinking that you were trying different methods?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm in total agreement with Bob, you've done a fine job, I'm sure that you're going to rout some roundovers and possibly a groove or two around the sides.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Just a little bit of Ping/Pong that we both liked to play but I can't any more without getting into hot water, you will see I'm still in the banded mode so I must take great care of what I post....

And now Mike holds the string or to say the pair of sensors that he can cut at anytime..
But I'm trying to get to the 23,000 posted items b/4 I drop by the way side..

===


harrysin said:


> Bob, you do me a grave injustice, this is what I posted:
> 
> A first class job BJ, I think that he who looks in every day will be quite surprised! One thing does puzzle me, there appears to be three different ones, the last one not being made from a single piece. Am I correct in thinking that you were trying different methods?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't know that Bob but since then lots of things have changed, including forum ownership. Sure, in the past you did occasionally say what was in your mind instead of waiting a moment or two to collect your thoughts, but I rarely disagreed with your reason for such a post. As you said yesterday, you've been doing a lot of reading lately which I'm sure has given you ideas on expressing yourself when you next find a stupid post from the occasional idiot, usually ones who's sole purpose for joining is to criticize members who regularly answer questions and post useful material like yourself, and don't produce anything practical like you and me. I sincerely hope that you will still be an active member at least 'till I'm no longer able to operate a computer. If a poll was carried out to find the member who has contributed most to this forum, I'd lay bets that YOU would win by a large margin. Let us now see some of that old fire in you my very good friend.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*I did not know that.....*

you could simply remove the bearing and stop collar from one cutter and attach to any other cutter with same size shank and same diameter cutter.

I used my 3/4" dish cutter with the 40mm template guide in the skis with unsatisfactory results. (pic 1).

After a great deal of "how can I fix this" thought I found that the cutters for my Gifkins dovetail jig used the same bearing and stop collar as the bearing guided dish cutter from Carb-I-Tool. Ah Ha moment.
I then removed the bearing and collar from my CMT 3/4" template trim cutter and attached them to the dish cutter.

Then went on to finish my bowl.

Last shot shows bowl with one coat of Scandinavian Oil .

As I said to Harry, I wanted to get this one finished, warts and all, so that I could start a square dish.


The last shot is the wrenches I have to use with the Makita 3600BR as some one had changed the collet nut some time in the past.
The standard wrenches should be 21mm and 23mm.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You deserve credit for the excellent final result James. The reason for the ridge was caused by the combination of the bit and template guide giving the incorrect offset, a smaller guide or a larger bit would have solved the problem. Once you make your own template for a square or rectangular bowl after choosing a guide and bit combination, you'll have a bowl completed in not much more than an hour, I promise you. Just to re-cap, the simple formula for determining the size of cutout in the template: guide dia.-bit dia.+ size of opening in the bowl.
If the bowl is to be 150mm square and you decide on a 40mm guide and 19mm bit, then:
40-19+150=171mm opening in the template, easily made by gluing four pieces of MDF together.


----------

